#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras wom 5000

## hizunspire

boa tarde amigos !

alguém aqui está usando este equipamento da empresa intelbras wom 5000 ?
se alguém já usou, pode me informar se ele associa ao rocket ? e o que acharam do produto !

----------


## jorgilson

> boa tarde amigos !
> 
> alguém aqui está usando este equipamento da empresa intelbras wom 5000 ?
> se alguém já usou, pode me informar se ele associa ao rocket ? e o que acharam do produto !


Amigo ele associa normalmente com rocket desde que o rocket esteja com airmax desativado, agora quanto a qualidade de sinal nao é das melhores, mas ate uns 2Km da pra quebrar um galho.

----------


## hizunspire

@*jorgilson*, mano vlw ! joinha d+

na minha opnião rocket sem airmax, mesma coisa que nada .

mas respondeu minha pergunta, na minha cidade tem uma loja vendendo wom 5000 preço alto d+ 200,00, ai pra não arrisca em um lote frustado, fiz o post.

obrigado !

----------


## jorgilson

> @*jorgilson*, mano vlw ! joinha d+
> 
> na minha opnião rocket sem airmax, mesma coisa que nada .
> 
> mas respondeu minha pergunta, na minha cidade tem uma loja vendendo wom 5000 preço alto d+ 200,00, ai pra não arrisca em um lote frustado, fiz o post.
> 
> obrigado !


Amigo esses caras parece que são malucos, cobrar 200 contos em aparelho desse é coisa de maluco, quanto ao rocket com airmax desativado é a mesma coisa de cagar e não limpar o ..., kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## hodesanionetx

> Amigo esses caras parece que são malucos, cobrar 200 contos em aparelho desse é coisa de maluco, quanto ao rocket com airmax desativado é a mesma coisa de cagar e não limpar o ..., kkkkkkkkkkkk


Eu e mais dois discordamos disso rsrs não sei se porcausa da poluição que tem em Brasília mas é só ativar o air max e um problema pode se instalar não sei o porque do "estouro" de a gigantesca maioria dos Provedores hoje quererem distribuir e interligar em 5.8, um baita retrocesso ao meu ver, 5.8 hj é usado em Supermercados para interligação de Filiais, concessionárias de veículos...

----------


## latelecom

Sou novo no ramo e comecei minha rede com Ubiquiti. Então participei de um evento da linha Intelbras. Hoje estou utilizando vários equipamentos deles e estou muito satisfeito. Em relação ao WOM 5000, fiz a substituição de algumas AIRGRID (até 2Km da minha torre), com pacotes residenciais de 1M e cheguei as seguintes conclusões:

- Desempenho = para este cenário é perfeito
- Firmware = várias funções interessantes e possibilidade de abertura de canais adicionais de 5 em 5MHz (só consegui com o suporte técnico, pois ainda está em desenvolvimento)
- Preço = R$ 169,00 (mas tive que pesquisar e negociar com o distribuidor)
- Comprei pelo BNDES = facilitando meu fluxo de caixa

J.C.

----------


## Smart

> Sou novo no ramo e comecei minha rede com Ubiquiti. Então participei de um evento da linha Intelbras. Hoje estou utilizando vários equipamentos deles e estou muito satisfeito. Em relação ao WOM 5000, fiz a substituição de algumas AIRGRID (até 2Km da minha torre), com pacotes residenciais de 1M e cheguei as seguintes conclusões:
> 
> - Desempenho = para este cenário é perfeito
> - Firmware = várias funções interessantes e possibilidade de abertura de canais adicionais de 5 em 5MHz (só consegui com o suporte técnico, pois ainda está em desenvolvimento)
> - Preço = R$ 169,00 (mas tive que pesquisar e negociar com o distribuidor)
> - Comprei pelo BNDES = facilitando meu fluxo de caixa
> 
> J.C.


Olá, também consegui este preço de 169,00 pelo BNDES, estou pensando em utilizar estes equipamentos, juntamente com RB433AH com cartões R52HN será que seria um bom casamento? Aguentaria uns planos de até 4MB? Por favor me dê mais detalhes do produto.

----------


## Mariob

> Amigo esses caras parece que são malucos, cobrar 200 contos em aparelho desse é coisa de maluco, quanto ao rocket com airmax desativado é a mesma coisa de cagar e não limpar o ..., kkkkkkkkkkkk



Não fala assim, eu só consegui transferir 35 mega de uma ponta a outra com dois Rockets M5 desativando o airmax, com ele ativado só chegava 30 mega, tentei de tudo que foi possível, mas só com ele desativado que consegui transferir todo o link, e ainda sobrando, e ficou perfeito. Nunca mais precisei mexer nas configurações.

----------


## GRinternet

> Não fala assim, eu só consegui transferir 35 mega de uma ponta a outra com dois Rockets M5 desativando o airmax, com ele ativado só chegava 30 mega, tentei de tudo que foi possível, mas só com ele desativado que consegui transferir todo o link, e ainda sobrando, e ficou perfeito. Nunca mais precisei mexer nas configurações.




vamos la depende da distância pois depois de 16km e aconcelhado a desabilitar o airmax para melhorar o desenpenho

----------


## latelecom

No meu caso, com o novo firmware ficou imbatível !!! 
Melhor desempenho pelo menor preço e ainda financiado pelo BNDES. Ainda tem suporte técnico para nos ajudar...

Segue link para download do novo FW: http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1

J.C.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

quanto ao airmax, cada caso é um caso, tem que testar. eu tenho ptp de 65km e sem airmax cai bastante o rendimento, com airmax tranquilo.
ja tenho outro de 30km e com ou sem airmax da o mesmo.
dificil explicar, mas o que esta escrito não e receita de bolo para todos, tem mesmo é que testar.
o que funciona para um, pode não servir para outro.

----------


## JonasMT

Bom recebi agora a tarde 10 unidades do wom 5000, tenho uma unidade instalado a 1.5km do pop mais proximo com basestation + rocket m5.


SNR varia absurdamente. Se mantem em 22 a 24 ai do nada cai pra 5 a 6 e volta


E creio que firmware 2.0 esteja é bugado pois tanto faz usa 1 ou 28dbi nele sempre mostra um sinal de -66


Conferindo na rocket é que bate a tristeza.


Com 16dbi de ganho da -77 na rocket e ccq na casa dos 60%


Nano loco m5 no mesmo ponto com c/ 14dbi -65 e ccq 98 a 100%


Pra ter um sinal descente é necessario jogar 28 de ganho para um sinal de -68 e ccq na casa de 90% apenas


Piso ruido esta ON e automatico setado em 20
GI = LONGO
Antena vertical
preamble = curto


Espero estar fazendo algo de errado e pois se for isso mesmo vou enviar todos de volta a empresa que comprei.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom recebi agora a tarde 10 unidades do wom 5000, tenho uma unidade instalado a 1.5km do pop mais proximo com basestation + rocket m5.
> 
> 
> SNR varia absurdamente. Se mantem em 22 a 24 ai do nada cai pra 5 a 6 e volta
> 
> 
> E creio que firmware 2.0 esteja é bugado pois tanto faz usa 1 ou 28dbi nele sempre mostra um sinal de -66


Não é que o firmware esteja bugado.
Mas no Wireless temos o nivel de sinal não somente de um lado.
Inclusive esse é um grave erro que muitos técnicos cometem.

O sinal apresentado do lado do cliente mostra a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do AP.
O sinal apresentado do lado do AP, mostra o inverso... a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do Cliente.

Para termos uma boa qualidade, temos que deixar o sinal de ambos os lados o mais próximo possível.
E o SNR (diferença entre sinal e ruido) entre -20 (da para navegar, mas é um snr ruim ao meu ver) e -30 (otimo snr).

Outra dica... nunca deixe um cliente com sinal abaixo de -50 (no AP).
Se tiver algum cliente assim, reduza a potencia dele.





> Com 16dbi de ganho da -77 na rocket e ccq na casa dos 60%
> 
> 
> Nano loco m5 no mesmo ponto com c/ 14dbi -65 e ccq 98 a 100%
> 
> 
> Pra ter um sinal descente é necessario jogar 28 de ganho para um sinal de -68 e ccq na casa de 90% apenas
> 
> 
> ...


O wom 5000 possui míseros 12 dbi de antena.... ta, o nano loco M5 possui 1 dbi a mais apenas.
Mas 1dbi a mais, pode melhorar até 3dbm no sinal.
O que já garante uma grande diferença.

Outra diferença está no chipset.
O won 5000 é ralink.
O ubnt é atheros.

isso significa que o ubnt tem pelo menos 6 dbm a mais de sensibilidade.

Então vamos ao calculo....:
1dbi de antena = -3dbm
sensibilidade do chipset = -6dbm
Total = -9dbm de diferença.

Me corrijam se eu estiver errado!!!

----------


## JonasMT

> Não é que o firmware esteja bugado.
> Mas no Wireless temos o nivel de sinal não somente de um lado.
> Inclusive esse é um grave erro que muitos técnicos cometem.
> 
> O sinal apresentado do lado do cliente mostra a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do AP.
> O sinal apresentado do lado do AP, mostra o inverso... a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do Cliente.
> 
> Para termos uma boa qualidade, temos que deixar o sinal de ambos os lados o mais próximo possível.
> E o SNR (diferença entre sinal e ruido) entre -20 (da para navegar, mas é um snr ruim ao meu ver) e -30 (otimo snr).
> ...


Entao sempre procuro fazer exatamento o citado por vc:

- Clientes com sinal entre -58 a -63
- Sempre confiro no ato da instalaçao sinal no ap e no cliente, ubnt c/ ubnt geralmente a variaçao é de 1dbi

Subi o nano loco m5 para comparar pois vi relatos de user que afirma que ele chego a ser melhor que o mesmo na mesma distancia e afins.

IMPOSSIVEL, pois para wom ao menos chegar proximo precisa ser setado em 28dbi contra 14 a 16 do nano loco m5. 

Vou aguardar a resposta que enviei ao suporte da intelbras, e possivelmente vou devolver todos os 10.

edit: Outra coisa chata é essa variaçao absurda de snr a 20 a 25 e do nada cair pra 5 a 8


edit2: Como informado pelo user Roberto21 no topico o parte de amostragem de sinal esta com BUG.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...491#post662491

----------


## GuileW

> Não é que o firmware esteja bugado.
> Mas no Wireless temos o nivel de sinal não somente de um lado.
> Inclusive esse é um grave erro que muitos técnicos cometem.
> 
> O sinal apresentado do lado do cliente mostra a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do AP.
> O sinal apresentado do lado do AP, mostra o inverso... a intensidade do sinal recebido (vindo) do Cliente.
> 
> Para termos uma boa qualidade, temos que deixar o sinal de ambos os lados o mais próximo possível.
> E o SNR (diferença entre sinal e ruido) entre -20 (da para navegar, mas é um snr ruim ao meu ver) e -30 (otimo snr).
> ...


Andrio,

quase lá. Você só cometeu um deslize no seu cálculo: A sensibilidade. 
1- A Atheros só ganha em sensibilidade em datarates baixos. Se vc comparar o nível de sensiblidade em datarates maiores, verá que não existe praticamente nenhuma diferença;
2- O nível de sensibilidade é o quando de sinal mínimo o equipamento precisa para "entender" a informação, com 10% de perda de informação (PER). Ou seja, no cálculo de enlace, ele não tem influência nenhuma sobre o nível de sinal. Ele tem influência sobre o SNR. 

Mas convenhamos... Quem aqui utiliza equipamentos para operar em datarates abaixo de 36 Mbps? E sendo este o caso, de que adianta uma alta sensiblidade se o piso de ruído em praticamente qualquer situação é maior do que a própria sensibilidade? Como provado em outro post, ao fazermos justamente o inverso (tornar o equipamento menos sensível), reduzimos a quantidade de ruído recebido, melhorando seu desempenho.

Lembrando que para um enlace de rádio funcionar legal, temos que garantir pelo menos uns 10-15 dB de SNR (depende da distância, podendo este valor ser ainda maior). Como estes equipamentos (tanto atheros quanto Ralink), possuem uma sensibilidade na ordem de -75, o nível de sinal indicado para utilização no maior datarate seria de -65/-60. Sinais acima deste valor são bem vindos, desde que o SNR se mantenha em torno de no máximo 25-30 dB. O próprio chipset da Ralink já cuida disso (deixar o SNR nesta faixa). Se colocar um sinal muito forte, ele aciona atenuadores internos para manter o SNR controlado e evitar saturação de sinal.

----------


## GuileW

> Entao sempre procuro fazer exatamento o citado por vc:
> 
> - Clientes com sinal entre -58 a -63
> - Sempre confiro no ato da instalaçao sinal no ap e no cliente, ubnt c/ ubnt geralmente a variaçao é de 1dbi
> 
> Subi o nano loco m5 para comparar pois vi relatos de user que afirma que ele chego a ser melhor que o mesmo na mesma distancia e afins.
> 
> IMPOSSIVEL, pois para wom ao menos chegar proximo precisa ser setado em 28dbi contra 14 a 16 do nano loco m5. 
> 
> ...


Jonas,

como já respondido no outro post, o seu problema deve estar ligado ao fato da regulamentação autmática estar ativada. 

Com relação ao SNR: Realmente é muito chata esta variação. Mas isso está relacionado a interferência em seu local. O WOM 5000 é um dos únicos (se não o único) equipamentos desta categoria a mostrar esta informação de forma REAL. Se você notar, outros equipamentos mostram o ruído sempre fixo em -95, -90... E isso sim que é IMPOSSÍVEL! hehehe

----------


## Pratamichael

> Sou novo no ramo e comecei minha rede com Ubiquiti. Então participei de um evento da linha Intelbras. Hoje estou utilizando vários equipamentos deles e estou muito satisfeito. Em relação ao WOM 5000, fiz a substituição de algumas AIRGRID (até 2Km da minha torre), com pacotes residenciais de 1M e cheguei as seguintes conclusões:
> 
> - Desempenho = para este cenário é perfeito
> - Firmware = várias funções interessantes e possibilidade de abertura de canais adicionais de 5 em 5MHz (só consegui com o suporte técnico, pois ainda está em desenvolvimento)
> - Preço = R$ 169,00 (mas tive que pesquisar e negociar com o distribuidor)
> - Comprei pelo BNDES = facilitando meu fluxo de caixa
> 
> J.C.



Ola eu tenho a WOM 5000 com um otimo preço e disponivel em estoque para o brasil todo e financio pelo BNDES,
como já foi falado em varios debates que a WOM 5000 é boa, em cada caso teve um problema de instalação ou configuração mas em todos o suporte resolveu.
Me coloco a disposição. 
[email protected]

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio,
> 
> quase lá. Você só cometeu um deslize no seu cálculo: A sensibilidade. 
> 1- A Atheros só ganha em sensibilidade em datarates baixos. Se vc comparar o nível de sensiblidade em datarates maiores, verá que não existe praticamente nenhuma diferença;
> 2- O nível de sensibilidade é o quando de sinal mínimo o equipamento precisa para "entender" a informação, com 10% de perda de informação (PER). Ou seja, no cálculo de enlace, ele não tem influência nenhuma sobre o nível de sinal. Ele tem influência sobre o SNR. 
> 
> Mas convenhamos... Quem aqui utiliza equipamentos para operar em datarates abaixo de 36 Mbps? E sendo este o caso, de que adianta uma alta sensiblidade se o piso de ruído em praticamente qualquer situação é maior do que a própria sensibilidade? Como provado em outro post, ao fazermos justamente o inverso (tornar o equipamento menos sensível), reduzimos a quantidade de ruído recebido, melhorando seu desempenho.


A máxima taxa de transmissão nominal suportada pelo WOM 5000 é de 150 mbps, nessa ele tem uma sensibilidade de -70.
Enquanto o nano loco m5 com a mesma taxa de transmissão tem uma sensibilidade de -74.
Tinha lido em outros locais que quanto mais a sensibilidade, melhor seria a captação do sinal... principalmente em enlaces longos..
Poderia me informar o link desse outro post que comprova o citado por você?
gostaria de ler e aprofundar meus conhecimentos...

----------


## GuileW

> A máxima taxa de transmissão nominal suportada pelo WOM 5000 é de 150 mbps, nessa ele tem uma sensibilidade de -70.
> Enquanto o nano loco m5 com a mesma taxa de transmissão tem uma sensibilidade de -74.
> Tinha lido em outros locais que quanto mais a sensibilidade, melhor seria a captação do sinal... principalmente em enlaces longos..
> Poderia me informar o link desse outro post que comprova o citado por você?
> gostaria de ler e aprofundar meus conhecimentos...


Andrio,

este é um erro muito comum sim. A sensibilidade não tem relação com a captação de sinal (nível de sinal que chega na antena). Ou seja, o sinal recebido por qualquer equipamento de rádio é o mesmo, sob as mesmas condições (derivando da mesma fonte e considerando o mesmo ganho de antena). A sensibilidade "tem a função" de fazer com que seu equipamento opere com um nível de sinal menor. 

Com relação as informações do datasheet, é um pouco complicado... Alguns informam o MELHOR valor, outros a MÉDIA (de vários canais). Nós informamos a média. Assim sendo, no caso do WOM, a MELHOR sensibilidade é de -73 dBm no MCS7 e de -90 dBm no MCS0. Da mesma forma é com a potência. Muitos informam a máxima, outros a média... Enfim, podemos manipular de várias maneiras estas informações e nem por isso deixam de ser verdadeiras. 

Segue o link do post https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...867#post661867

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas,
> 
> como já respondido no outro post, o seu problema deve estar ligado ao fato da regulamentação autmática estar ativada. 
> 
> Com relação ao SNR: Realmente é muito chata esta variação. Mas isso está relacionado a interferência em seu local. O WOM 5000 é um dos únicos (se não o único) equipamentos desta categoria a mostrar esta informação de forma REAL. Se você notar, outros equipamentos mostram o ruído sempre fixo em -95, -90... E isso sim que é IMPOSSÍVEL! hehehe



Nao tem POLUIÇAO ALGUMA 000000000000000000000000000000

Sou do interior so, se quiser dou um scan na rede em 20mhz tenho 8 canal disponivel sem ninguem operar neles.

Ja desabilitei o controle de pais, testei de 8 a 28dbi

Piso ruido ON e OFF
Piso ruido de 10 a 25
Piso ruido manual
Vertical e horizontal
Cabo de rede de 20mts a 8mts
Testei outra fonte de 12v a 1amp "tplink"

Neste mesmo ponto posso instalar um nano loco m5 que funciona sem qualquer problema. Como ja falei Nao tem poluiçao 0

----------


## GuileW

> Como ja respondi no outro topico tbm 
> 
> Nao tem POLUIÇAO ALGUMA 000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> Sou do interior so, se quiser dou um scan na rede em 20mhz tenho 8 canal disponivel sem ninguem operar neles.
> 
> Ja desabilitei o controle de pais, testei de 8 a 28dbi
> 
> Piso ruido ON e OFF
> ...


Jonas,

você está se referindo somente ao nível de sinal? Fez algum teste de transferência também? Como está o tempo de resposta?

Durante as alterações, você sempre clicou no botão "Aplicar as Configurações Salvas", certo? Desculpe perguntar isso, mas as vezes o pessoal esquece...

Em relação a poluição, você pode achar que não tem... Neste quesito, somente colocando um analisador de espectro para comprovar. Digo isso pq o chipset não leva em conta somente equipamentos WiFi. Ele leva em conta qualquer sinal que opere na faixa dos 5 GHz. Existe sim alguma coisa por aí... Mas isso é bem simples de resolver: É só ignorar esta informação, como qualquer outro equipamento faz... 

Mas o que importa neste caso, é saber como foram os testes de transferência mesmo. Sinal, CCQ, SNR... Pode ignorar tudo isso. Se nos testes de desempenho ele ficar ruim, aí realmente não tenho o que falar neste caso e pode ser um problema no equipamento.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas,
> 
> você está se referindo somente ao nível de sinal? Fez algum teste de transferência também? Como está o tempo de resposta?
> 
> Durante as alterações, você sempre clicou no botão "Aplicar as Configurações Salvas", certo? Desculpe perguntar isso, mas as vezes o pessoal esquece...
> 
> Em relação a poluição, você pode achar que não tem... Neste quesito, somente colocando um analisador de espectro para comprovar. Digo isso pq o chipset não leva em conta somente equipamentos WiFi. Ele leva em conta qualquer sinal que opere na faixa dos 5 GHz. Existe sim alguma coisa por aí... Mas isso é bem simples de resolver: É só ignorar esta informação, como qualquer outro equipamento faz... 
> 
> Mas o que importa neste caso, é saber como foram os testes de transferência mesmo. Sinal, CCQ, SNR... Pode ignorar tudo isso. Se nos testes de desempenho ele ficar ruim, aí realmente não tenho o que falar neste caso e pode ser um problema no equipamento.


Olha perdi 7horas fazendo teste sempre salvei e todas as alteraçoes mandei aplicar e aguardei os 30s

Nem me fale em teste de banda, pq ai sim fica sem condiçoes.

Com sinal cpe em -62 na rocket -71 variando entre 58.5/65 com um simples download de 1mbps ela chega a perde o contato com a torre

ccq cai a niveis de 60% e data rate geralmente cai pra 6.5/6.5 


E nao a como esquecer ccq/snr e afins pois ele perde o pppoe frequentemente. Sinal que nao esta certo.

Tenho 10 unidade a disposiçao, testei outras 2 mesmo problema. Testei com firmware 1.1 mesmo problema.

Caso queira lhe envio o acesso via teamview por mp, até meu dou ao trabalho de desembrulhar uma unidade e subo ela no mastro novamente

----------


## GuileW

> Olha perdi 7horas fazendo teste sempre salvei e todas as alteraçoes mandei aplicar e aguardei os 30s
> 
> Nem me fale em teste de banda, pq ai sim fica sem condiçoes.
> 
> Com sinal cpe em -62 na rocket -71 variando entre 58.5/65 com um simples download de 1mbps ela chega a perde o contato com a torre
> 
> ccq cai a niveis de 60% e data rate geralmente cai pra 6.5/6.5 
> 
> 
> ...


Gostaria muito de acessar estes equipamentos. Me envia os dados então por MP

----------


## JonasMT

> Gostaria muito de acessar estes equipamentos. Me envia os dados então por MP


Me de 20min que estara na sua caixa de entrada, pois vou ter que desfazer o embrulho, puxar cabo e afins.

Ja vou deixar ele na configuração que consegui melhores resultados.

----------


## JonasMT

Bom subi novamente o wom 5000 no mastro e seguindo um palpite de uma amigo no msn resolvi mudar de canal a rocket que envia para esta wom.

Antes canal 5745 e agora 5540, pois segundo ele teve melhores resultados com a Wom justamente com canais a baixo de 5700*

E nao é que aparentemente funciono o.O

Snr ainda cai, porem para nivel creio eu aceital 19db

A screen pode explicar melhor:
- ccq praticamente nao se altero com uma transferencia em media de 7mbps
- Ping no servidor na faixa media de 5ms 
- Data rate alternando entre 52 a 58.5

----------


## GuileW

> Bom subi novamente o wom 5000 no mastro e seguindo um palpite de uma amigo no msn resolvi mudar de canal a rocket que envia para esta wom.
> 
> Antes canal 5745 e agora 5540, pois segundo ele teve melhores resultados com a Wom justamente com canais a baixo de 5700*
> 
> E nao é que aparentemente funciono o.O
> 
> Snr ainda cai, porem para nivel creio eu aceital 19db
> 
> A screen pode explicar melhor:
> ...


Jonas,

um fato que esqueci de mencionar sobre o seu caso: Notar que o nível de sinal exibido pelo Rocket é somente um certo? Ele é MiMo, porém, nesta tela de sinal, ele só mostra a média do sinal entre as duas chains. Sendo assim, quando você coloca um equipamento SiSo, ele vai mostrar um sinal sempre menor que um MiMo, pois ele não consegue receber a mesma irradiação nas duas antenas. Você poderia colocar a tela do Rocket mostrando os níveis de sinal em cada chain em separado? Se o sinal mostrado é de -70, você pode estar recebendo -65 numa chain e -75 na outra.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas,
> 
> um fato que esqueci de mencionar sobre o seu caso: Notar que o nível de sinal exibido pelo Rocket é somente um certo? Ele é MiMo, porém, nesta tela de sinal, ele só mostra a média do sinal entre as duas chains. Sendo assim, quando você coloca um equipamento SiSo, ele vai mostrar um sinal sempre menor que um MiMo, pois ele não consegue receber a mesma irradiação nas duas antenas. Você poderia colocar a tela do Rocket mostrando os níveis de sinal em cada chain em separado? Se o sinal mostrado é de -70, você pode estar recebendo -65 numa chain e -75 na outra.



Usando airgrid m5 que tbm é 1x1 a variaçao de sinal no maximo varia 1 ou 2dbi do ap para o cliente.

Ontem testei wom a 400mts do pop sinal -73.

Desisto obrigado pela ajuda e paciencia, mas estou enviando de volta as unidades que nao cheguei a abrir para fullwireless hj a tarde.

As 2 que abri pra teste vou anunicar no ml por 100,00 cada para amenizar o preju

----------


## Rockill

> boa tarde amigos !
> 
> alguém aqui está usando este equipamento da empresa intelbras wom 5000 ?
> se alguém já usou, pode me informar se ele associa ao rocket ? e o que acharam do produto !


Amigo faça um favor a si mesmo sai de perto de Intelbras!!
só tive dor de cabeça e perda de dinheiro com esse equipamento!

Ubiquit rocket m5 é com certeza a melhor opção.

Obs: para sistemas de segurança enlaces que não sejam para links de internet não posso falar mal desse equipamento agora para links de internet com servidores firewall router , não faça isso!!!

----------


## latelecom

Raça, nada de dor de cabeça, só alegria com o WOM 5000...
Vou aumentar a lucratividade do provedor em pelo menos 30% (refaçam suas contas, vale a pena !)...
e sempre que tive problemas, o suporte da Intelbras realmente está lá para nos ajudar...

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

O MODERAÇAO, vamos tomar alguma medida POR FAVOR. Ja é terceiro topico que acompanho que tem que o user acima simplismente copia e cola a mesma mensagem. 

Nada contra ele, mas pelo visto deve ser contratado ou bonificado para se dar ao trabalho de up 3x topico c/ o mesmo assunto.

----------


## latelecom

> O MODERAÇAO, vamos tomar alguma medida POR FAVOR. Ja é terceiro topico que acompanho que tem que o user acima simplismente copia e cola a mesma mensagem. 
> 
> Nada contra ele, mas pelo visto deve ser contratado ou bonificado para se dar ao trabalho de up 3x topico c/ o mesmo assunto.


Caro amigo, sou apenas um cliente satisfeito querendo dividir minha experiência real. Estou feliz com a concorrência no mercado, pois para nós provedores ter opções é muito bom, principalmente quando afeta nosso bolso.

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

> Caro amigo, sou apenas um cliente satisfeito querendo dividir minha experiência real. Estou feliz com a concorrência no mercado, pois para nós provedores ter opções é muito bom, principalmente quando afeta nosso bolso.
> 
> J.C.


Em 1 TOPICO blz, agora sair dando ctrl+c + v em 3x topico do mesmo assunto eu ja acho spaw e desnecessario

----------


## djjeantechno

o link ta fora, tem como vc hospedar p gente, e outra gente afinal e bom ou nao é ,tenho clientes a 1 ka daqui , pretendo comprar eles porq ubnt ta caro de mais


> No meu caso, com o novo firmware ficou imbatível !!! 
> Melhor desempenho pelo menor preço e ainda financiado pelo BNDES. Ainda tem suporte técnico para nos ajudar...
> 
> Segue link para download do novo FW: http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1
> 
> J.C.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> o link ta fora, tem como vc hospedar p gente, e outra gente afinal e bom ou nao é ,tenho clientes a 1 ka daqui , pretendo comprar eles porq ubnt ta caro de mais



Segue o link para download do firmware do WOM5000:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=718

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## jorgilson

> o link ta fora, tem como vc hospedar p gente, e outra gente afinal e bom ou nao é ,tenho clientes a 1 ka daqui , pretendo comprar eles porq ubnt ta caro de mais


Amigo já instalei mas de 50 e até agora nao tive problemas, todos a 3km de distancia.

----------


## djjeantechno

obrigado colega ja que falou que e bom vou comprar 5 peças e testar


> Amigo já instalei mas de 50 e até agora nao tive problemas, todos a 3km de distancia.

----------

